# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Видео семинар по музыкально-ритмическим  движениям

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!*  


* Тем, кто хочет упорядочить свои знания по усвоению детьми музыкально-ритмических  движений по всем возрастным группам детского сада, предлагается этот видео семинар.*

* Методы и приёмы обучения – игровые, по авторской программе «Вдохновение» и  игровой методике  Евтодьевой А.А. «Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!»*

*«Практический семинар для заведующих,  методистов и музыкальных руководителей детских садов  по обучению детей  музыкально-ритмическим движениям в игровой форме"
- младшая;
- средняя;
- старшая;
-  подготовительная группа*

*Ведёт семинар: Евтодьева А.А.

Показ движений: Падина Н.Г. и воспитатели детского сада № 15 г. Калуги.*

*Стоимость комплекта - 1000 рублей.*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*


*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

бемолик (22.09.2017), элика2016 (25.09.2016)

----------


## margarita

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Хотелось бы узнать, выдавали ли Вы какой либо документ тем, кто побывал на вашем семинаре. Если да, то возможно ли это купив ваше видео с семинаров.

----------


## aichka

> Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Хотелось бы узнать, выдавали ли Вы какой либо документ тем, кто побывал на вашем семинаре. Если да, то возможно ли это купив ваше видео с семинаров.


Здравствуйте, Margarita! Спасибо вам за вопрос!

Дело в том, что этот семинар был не совсем  обычным - мы привыкли, когда обучающие на курсах ВСЕ САМИ выполняют те или иные движения, а  тут - я и мои коллеги  на личном примере - знакомили заведующих, методистов и музыкальных руководителей с МОЕЙ ИГРОВОЙ МЕТОДИКОЙ, применяемой в обучении детей музыкально - ритмическим движениям.

Мы объясняли и показывали  поэтапно, упорядочив и придумав для каждой группы СЮЖЕТ повествования:  - от младшей- через среднюю и старшую группу- к подготовительной - ВСЕ обязательные движения для детей детского сада в последовательной но, самое главное, ИГРОВОЙ ФОРМЕ, при помощи девочки Пружинки, мальчика Шажка и мальчика Прыжка!
 А так же с помощью Королевы Танцев и её подданных: Магистра Музыки, Польки, Менуэта, Вальса!

Мы пытались доказать, что такое игровое объяснение движений и его составляющих очень интересно детям и стимулирует их в постижении качества  выполнения музыкально-ритмических движений!

Мы раздавали схемы, атрибуты, проспекты, примеры поощрительных значков... но документа никакого не выдавали, потому что *семинар- это только часть курсов,* по истечение которых выдаётся документ о их прохождении.

 Поэтому, если вам интересно, вы можете ознакомится с игровой методикой по обучению движениям , но по интернету, просто просмотрев видео, документ не выдаётся, к сожалению...

----------


## Vitolda

Только сейчас, через несколько месяцев, я начинаю понимать, какой клад попал мне в руки вместе с этими видео!
Сначала я просто с интересом посмотрела, но решила, что идет вторая половина учебного года, а значит - "революцию" пока начинать не ко времени, завершим уж учебный год по-старинке... 
А летом и странички мастерской и книгу Аллочкину внимательно перечитывала... И вот застряло в голове: "Потом - не бывает...". Так что Пружинка, Шажок и Прыжок с моими ребятами с первых сентябрьских занятий. И насколько проще, понятнее и, главное, интереснее всем нам стало!!! Просто в миллион раз понятнее!!! Раньше я слова  с трудом подбирала, чтобы объяснить детям то или иное движение, всегда оставались ребята, так и не понявшие меня. Переменный шаг или шаг польки - это вообще тригонометрия.... Сейчас же, поняв принцип, ребята сами весело объясняют, кто из друзей-кукол поможет им танцевать!
А на видео показаны с объяснением танцевальные движения для всех возрастных групп! Хочешь - смотри и выполняй, хочешь - просто задумайся и пойми... А самое главное - можно смотреть вновь и вновь, получать удовольствие и профессионально расти!!!
И снова и снова, и не в последний раз - СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Romkina.ru

:Grin:  :Smile3:  :Girl Blum2: Уважаемая АЛЛА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!ТВОРИТЕ И РАДУЙТЕ НАС НОВИНКАМИ!!!!!!!ЗДОРОВЬЯ  ВАМ И  УСПЕХОВ!!!!!!!                                                                                                            Галина.Казань.

----------


## Antarres

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за ваше творчество!

----------


## mash-elena

*Аллочка, светлый и добрый человечек, спасибо Вам и вашим коллегам за интересный, познавательный семинар! Не формальный, а преподнесенный как целое театральное представление.  Обязательно буду использовать такой богатейший материал в своей работе Еще раз огромное спасибо*

----------


## Инна Корепанова

Недавно приобрела данное пособие. Как всегда, когда сталкиваешься с творчеством Аллы Анатольевны, становится радостнее и теплее. Даже такая работа, как систематизация материала, происходит у неё необыкновенно "легко", интересно, завораживающе, сказочно. Легко в кавычках ,потому что всем известно сколько трудов нужно приложить к любому делу, чтобы когда-нибудь остальным оно показалось легким и красивым. Алла Анатольевна, огромное Вам спасибо! Так же восхищает работа Ваших воспитателей: все поют, все танцуют. Такое ощущение, что от Вашего присутствия просто всё вокруг расцветает!!! Спасибо огромное и им!!! Творческого вам всем вдохновения! И, пожалуйста, не забывайте делиться и с нами. Спасибо!

----------


## МарСух

Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за видео семинар, все понятно и доступно! Одно не могу понять-как действует девочка-пружинка? :Blush2: Столько раз смотрела в книжке и на видео, но все равно в голове не укладывается.

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, огромное спасибо за видео семинар, все понятно и доступно! Одно не могу понять-как действует девочка-пружинка?Столько раз смотрела в книжке и на видео, но все равно в голове не укладывается.


Мариночка!

У Девочки Пружинки ножки должны быть сделаны из пружинок ( из спиралек от тетрадей), чтобы дети видели, как у неё ножки сгибаются - пружинят, приседают! 
Сзади, на спинке у этой плоскостной куколки находится пазик – узкий вертикальный желобок, в котором бумажный рычажок ходит вверх и вниз ( как в оконной щеколде) - к нему присоединены кончики пружинок, (под одеждой Девочки этого не видно) ,и при движении рычажка вверх-вниз по этому желобку, ножки Девочки Пружинки сгибаются- разгибаются.

----------


## МарСух

Алла Анатольевна,спасибо огромное, вроде бы понятно, буду пытаться сделать. Очень хочется иметь такую девочку!

----------


## Akkulina

> *Дорогие коллеги!*  
> 
> 
> * Тем, кто хочет упорядочить свои знания по усвоению детьми музыкально-ритмических  движений по всем возрастным группам детского сада, предлагается этот видео семинар.*
> 
> * Методы и приёмы обучения – игровые, по авторской программе «Вдохновение» и  игровой методике  Евтодьевой А.А. «Учимся петь и танцевать, играя!»*



Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какая программа "Вдохновение", если можно где посмотреть или скачать? И ещё как Вы занимаетесь хореографией .... это отдельные занятия или по графику? У нас плохая посещаемость, очень тяжело детей собрать ...как вы успеваете сделать так много и качественно? Спасибо заранее за ответ.

----------


## aichka

> Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какая программа "Вдохновение", если можно где посмотреть или скачать? И ещё как Вы занимаетесь хореографией .... это отдельные занятия или по графику? У нас плохая посещаемость, очень тяжело детей собрать ...как вы успеваете сделать так много и качественно? Спасибо заранее за ответ.


Леночка! Программа "Вдохновение" - это моя программа, по которой я работаю... я её предлагать  никому не могу, потому что она не утверждена российскими высшими начальниками- у меня даже цели такой не было... она работает на уровне нашего города и области..

А хореографией я не занимаюсь отдельно - веду обыкновенные музыкальные занятия..., на которых разучиваем танцы по фигурам и кусочкам.. 
Спасибо вам за добрые слова!

----------


## Sevilen

Аллочка, отправила вам сообщение о приобретении видео семинара, Len.pisarik2013@yandex.ru  Оплатила сегодня в 20.40 по моск. времени. Последние цифры 0250

----------


## иринкин

Алла Анатольевна! Отправила через телефон переводом сегодня в 21.54 номер 9539778852 яковлева и а

----------


## aichka

Отправила, Ирина, спасибо! Удачи вам во всем! :Ok: 
С уважением Алла.

----------


## иринкин

Алла Анатольевна! Все получила. Я вам очень благодарна. Вы для меня как лучик солнца среди дремучего леса. Спасибо большое лучше сказать ОГРОМНОЕ

----------

